# Temporary Drummer



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

We need a temporary drummer while our drummer recoups from congestive heart failure and arythmia. The older the better and our musical styles range from classic rock to metal. Our rehearsal studio is located in Spring and we meet on weds and Friday nights. Must be gig ready!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

You might try posting on houstonbands.net in the classifieds and Houston Craigslist under musicians (top left). Good luck


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> You might try posting on houstonbands.net in the classifieds and Houston Craigslist under musicians (top left). Good luck


Actually have on Craiglist and last Friday we got a great one! He just can't handle our schedule right now.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good to hear. Post up your shows dates


----------

